# how do you control your appetite



## sallysami (Jun 5, 2011)

sometimes i cant help but eat a nice cheese pizza even though cheese makes me sick. i mean my mom doesnt help keep those foods away infact the only thing she ever makes is horrible things that will upset my stomach and when i try to stay away from those foods while shes still eating them in front of me it kills me. im 18 and i weigh about 94 lbs i get so hungry sometimes i cant control myself. does anyone else have problems staying away from foods or what are good diets to go on


----------



## Emii (Sep 30, 2010)

No but what I do find and I'm 16 is that I don't feel hungry much anymore and if I start eating anyway I don't know when to stop or if I'm full because I wasn't hungry in the first place. Personally I hate cheese which is gd for my Ibs though I do tend to just eat food if I like it even if I know the effects will b bad. I control myself most of the time using lots of willpower and I plan around the food so I dnt feel too deprived for instance of I'm going to eat food with a bad outcome I will plan a day in and try to put up with it . Hope this helped :/ x


----------

